# Qld: Pine, phlatties and phlegm



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi all. Longtime lurker, infrequent poster here.

I finally have a camera for the kayak so I figured it was time to share a little belated report from last Sunday.

After some procrastinating over whether or not to try my luck at Scarby, with a late start and a border line wind forecast I decided to launch from Dohles Rocks and try my luck on the pine. Despite living in the area for quite a few years now, I have never fished the Dohles rocks area from a kayak as I generally prefer to stick to areas of the pine that have less boating traffic. I launched around 8am and there was plenty of traffic on the river. Paddling past the rocks I was pretty apprehensive about actually catching anything. Snot weed, snot weed, snot weed ! Trolling was pretty much impossible. So I drifted a bank a few times throwing a few flick baits without a touch. Plenty of snot though! The decision to move on was made when a large boat decided to anchor up right next to me and the whole family hucked out their lines in my direction. It's great to see lots of families out enjoying our waterways and wetting a line, just NOT right next to me! So I moved on and drifted another bank.

Drifting this bank was alot easier, less current and the snot was a bit lighter on. I changed up plastics to a squidgy shad and on first drift picked up a just legal flatty who went home to fight another day.

Second drift of the same area and I hooked what I thought was a moving snag. Nope, fish on. This fish felt like it had a lot more weight, but wasn't putting up much of a struggle. The fish revealed itself at the side of the yak and turned out to be a good sized flathead. She put on a bit of a show yak side, but was still fairly subdued. She went head first into the net and I brought her on board. That's when she showed her true colours.










She burst out of the net, into the cockpit (no not that one, not yet anyway), managed to dehook herself and all hell broke loose. I was under strict instructions to bring home a feed, so I had the net back over the top of her while she lost her shit. She crocodile crawled out from under the net and decided that my groin looked like a nice place to hide. Now don't get me wrong, I generally relish female attention to my nether regions but I wanted this big girl out of my crotch. Her gill spikes managed to catch in my pants and after a bit of detangling and rangling I managed get her under control. A quick dispatch and into the fish bag. On later measure, the big girl went 64cm and tasted great in a fish curry for four.

I ended up with a 3 more just legal flathead drifting the same spot, all of whom went home to fight another day. All fish were caught on a squidgy shad (black back red belly) on a 1/12 jighead, 6lb braid and 10lb leader.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Well done!! Had a very similar experience some time ago myself. Gets the heartrate up with a big flatty between ya thighs!! :lol:

Good report mate


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Certainly one of the times you take a special interest in the actions of a capture , and was justice for it to end up on a fork after threatening yours mate.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good fish Geebz, and a terrifying tale. :shock:

I had a similar thing happen as well at SWR eighteen months ago, with a 1.5 metre shark. After leaping out of the seat onto the tramp (AI - you didn't have that option), I turned around to see it's teeth firmly embedded in the edge of the seat, just where the jewels had been seconds before.


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

kayakone said:


> I had a similar thing happen as well at SWR eighteen months ago, with a 1.5 metre shark. After leaping out of the seat onto the tramp (AI - you didn't have that option), I turned around to see it's teeth firmly embedded in the edge of the seat, just where the jewels had been seconds before.


I'd take a flatty in the pants over a noah anyday! :lol:

Fortunately the sounder head unit blocked most of the intimate moments from go pro footage, but I think i'll keep the squeeling and girly grabs for the private collection.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

It's funny the antics you'll get up to in order to protect the family jewels!

Good read... pity about the family fishos sweating on you... it seems to be the go lately... fish up close to kayakers. I've been treated like that for ages.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top report and nice fatty. Why is it they do nothing in the water but go ballistic in the yak? 
Trev, I doubt a 1.5m whaler's teeth would crack the crust on those agates.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

paulo said:


> Top report and nice fatty. Why is it they do nothing in the water but go ballistic in the yak?
> Trev, I doubt a 1.5m whaler's teeth would crack the crust on those agates.


Not quite sure how to take that one Paulo.


----------



## Art11 (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice angling geebz. I've also had the pleasure of a large rogue flatty loose in the yak, and it spiked me right in the heel. Bled like a stuck pig, but strangely didn't hurt at all. Took about a month to "heel" though (lol) and I still have a little scar. I wouldn't recommend it to be honest!


----------



## stussman (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice fish. Congrads on the safe balls.


----------



## Trumpet1 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice report, Nice fish, Nice that the family jewels are still intact.

Congrats.


----------



## geebz (Mar 24, 2009)

Art11 said:


> Nice angling geebz. I've also had the pleasure of a large rogue flatty loose in the yak, and it spiked me right in the heel. Bled like a stuck pig, but strangely didn't hurt at all. Took about a month to "heel" though (lol) and I still have a little scar. I wouldn't recommend it to be honest!


Yeah I sliced my finger on one not long ago. It healed up ok but bled like crazy.



Trumpet1 said:


> Nice that the family jewels are still intact.


I agree !


----------

